
Air Pollution and Cigarette Equivalence - simulate
http://berkeleyearth.org/air-pollution-and-cigarette-equivalence/
======
simulate
The Air Quality Index / Cigarette equivalence is based on the increased number
of deaths from each.

One cigarette is equivalent to an air pollution of 22 μg/m3 for one day. Thus,
an AQI of Particles (PM2.5) of 160 (today in San Francisco) is equal to 160 /
22 = about 7 cigarettes.

